# Riding Boots and street clothes. Yes or no?



## Trilogy (Jan 25, 2011)

Anyone wear their riding boots with street clothes?

So I have some really cute dresses and skirts which I normally wear with sandals, but it is snowing here in sunny California! :lol:.

I don't have any 'fashion' boots but I do have a cool pair of Mountain horse boots. I tried them on with a pair of tights and a dress and they look cute...but odd (they looked better when I took my spurs off lol). Do any of you do this....I am hoping it just looks odd cos I am used to seeing them with breeches.

Any advice?


----------



## Cali (Feb 4, 2011)

I sometimes wear my paddock boots, but only with jeans.. Lots of people here wear cowboy boots so it doesn't look out of the ordinary.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I ride Western, so I really only wear my boots with street clothes. Half the time my jeans are tucked in and all the world can see where my boot got ripped in half last year and is repatched. Not nearly as attractive as it should be. 

I have been known to wear my riding boots with sweatpants when it was cold and rainy outside. I looked so fantastic *sarcasm*. But at least I was really comfy.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I wear my paddock boots with my jeans.I also go in town with my breeches. People probably think I'm wearing spandex pants of some sort though 

I also have a pair of western boots and I always wore them in town and around although they smelt of urine and manure..now that isn't attractive.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

If it looks good, do it! English high riding boots are hardly distinguishable from flat-heeled high fashion boots. The difference is in the toughness of the leather & construction.


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

No i dont wear riding boots with street clothes... But ill most happily go around public wearing the whole outfit hehe.


----------



## foxhuntcowboy (Feb 21, 2013)

*Anyone had*

Done it a few times. When I went back to class at college at night to do school work after riding horses for two hours, I had my field boots on over my jeans and had some make cat calls, especially when I went outside to have cigarette breaks from long hours with computer. Also when I'd go buy my Marlboro 100's or food at the store over the years.


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

I wear my cowboy boots with clothes all the time.

I've thought about my field boots. I really have.


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

I've worn my tall boots during the winter over skinny jeans when I have to run errands (grocery store, walmart, etc) but I usually wear a fleece jacket that has something horsie on it or a big sweatshirt that says ariat or something...LOL!


----------



## foxhuntcowboy (Feb 21, 2013)

clippityclop said:


> I've worn my tall boots during the winter over skinny jeans when I have to run errands (grocery store, walmart, etc) but I usually wear a fleece jacket that has something horsie on it or a big sweatshirt that says ariat or something...LOL!


That is excellent. I have also worn tall cowboy boots over jeans in public. I actually almost punched out someone for calling me gay for wearing my field boots over jeans but would have made me look stupid so I gave him the finger.


----------



## Madamefifi (Sep 15, 2012)

I have basically given up and wear my paddock boots everywhere. Too difficult for me to remember to change footwear, apparently. My car smells like a barnyard and there are clumps of mud and, er, other things, all over the floorboards. Eh, who cares.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I have friends that wear western boots with dresses. They look fantastic. They mostly run with the high fashion crowd when they do this as part of their community work and businesses. Gads, they look like they stepped out of a magazine.

I can't pull it off. I do have a great pair of Olathes that I wear outside skinny jeans when I go to town during out tourist season. Always get compliments on them and actually get a great dinner after season if the local retailer gets some business. I tell people to mention having seen me (my nickname is an easy one) and he'll give them a small discount. It's a hoot. I hope he gives me a big discount when I wear this pair out!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I have long since given up wearing what is 'in' - I wear what is comfortable and to heck with what others think. If they are talking about me then they are leaving someone else alone! Besides I think it funny when the latest fashion comprises of riding gear, ripped jeans or some other pretension of rural. They might ook good but they sure don't smell right!

When a friend died her memorial service was arranged on a Fox Hunting Day. The Meet was mad an hour later and probably a third of the people attending were dressed in hunting gear. They went straight from the service to the Meet.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Foxhunter said:


> I have long since given up wearing what is 'in' - I wear what is comfortable and to heck with what others think. If they are talking about me then they are leaving someone else alone! Besides I think it funny when the latest fashion comprises of riding gear, ripped jeans or some other pretension of rural. They might ook good but they sure don't smell right!
> 
> When a friend died her memorial service was arranged on a Fox Hunting Day. The Meet was mad an hour later and probably a third of the people attending were dressed in hunting gear. They went straight from the service to the Meet.


Same here! I don't give two hoots what people think of what I wear. My western riding boots are my most comfortable footwear I own, and heck yes I will wear them every day in the summer. I don't care for tucked in jeans (Don't like how they feel) so I usually put my jeans over them. Super comfy AND look good. 

My view is if I want to wear my riding boots with my pajamas out to the store to get butter for dinner that I'm cooking because I ran out, I will. And if someone is going to make something of it then it's not someone I care to get acquainted with anyways. (It's a good 'shallow people' filter!)


----------



## BlueMonday (Jun 8, 2012)

I live in AB Canada where lots & lots of people wear their cowboy boots casually. Most prob haven't seen a stirrup though. I wear mine for work, riding & casual. Can't stand jeans tucked in tough, think it looks bloody awful, but thats my opinion.


----------



## Horsecrazy4 (Nov 24, 2012)

I wear my boots all the time. With shorts,dresses,jeans. They are just comfy lol. People look at me funny bc they have poo and mud on them lol. But o well I am always doing something with the horses 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't, but you certainly would not look out of place doing so. Riding boots are still fashionable footwear, especially some the new styles.


----------



## foxhuntcowboy (Feb 21, 2013)

It is comfortable wearing field boots in public. I in fact had them on over jeans today as did my cousin when we went in to get cigarettes today, we got asked if we were going to a foxhunt in the rain


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Personally, I do not wear my english field boots with anything other then breeches. I would wear them with skinny jeans to ride in, but there would be too much excess at the bottom and be uncomfortable. But it would still be to the barn only, and not out trying to pass them off as fashion boots. _

_However, my cowboy boots I will wear with jeans or sundresses in the summer._


----------



## foxhuntcowboy (Feb 21, 2013)

VelvetsAB said:


> _Personally, I do not wear my english field boots with anything other then breeches. I would wear them with skinny jeans to ride in, but there would be too much excess at the bottom and be uncomfortable. But it would still be to the barn only, and not out trying to pass them off as fashion boots. _
> 
> _However, my cowboy boots I will wear with jeans or sundresses in the summer._


I was on my way to go trail riding with my cousin today


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

I just can't do it! I'm just too picky about the way I like my tall boots to fit and I don't think it would look right with jeans/tights. I do have a separate pair of knee high leather boots that I wear though..


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

foxhuntcowboy said:


> I was on my way to go trail riding with my cousin today


_OK. And?_

_I was just posting my personal thoughts on what I would/wouldn't do, just like you had. I was not knocking it, just saying it isn't something I would do. If I want to wear that style of boot with jeans, I would purchase actual civilian boots, instead of wearing equestrian boots. _

_Personal preference._


----------

